# Speed limiter



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

Sorry for all the "newbie" questions but is there a speed limiter on UK GTR's?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yes.

It's at 197mph when you hit the redline in 6th gear.....


----------



## N15SAN (Jan 8, 2005)

Excellent! 

Think i'm gonna bite the bullet and get one now.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

has anyone added a 7th forward gear yet


----------

